# Need OTC Anti-Anxiety Med IMMEDIATELY



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

This afternoon I was told I have an important three hour job assessment at 10:30 AM tomorrow. I have overwhelming performance anxiety when being analyzed and evaluated (even when alone, but a million times worse than when done by others). I will _not_ be able to pass the assessment, or come close, if I do not have some kind of anxiety suppressant. But my doctor is on vacation, so I cannot get any prescription medication by tomorrow.

Are there any recommendations for a natural or OTC synthetic medicine that immediately quells anxiety? I don't care if it is addictive or any other side effects as long as it works. Kava is one option I've seen often on the internet but it cannot be sold legally where I am (Canada). It seems like once again the universe is conspiring to screw me over. Any ideas?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Man Is An Island said:


> This afternoon I was told I have an important three hour job assessment at 10:30 AM tomorrow. I have overwhelming performance anxiety when being analyzed and evaluated (even when alone, but a million times worse than when done by others). I will _not_ be able to pass the assessment, or come close, if I do not have some kind of anxiety suppressant. But my doctor is on vacation, so I cannot get any prescription medication by tomorrow.
> 
> Are there any recommendations for a natural or OTC synthetic medicine that immediately quells anxiety? I don't care if it is addictive or any other side effects as long as it works. Kava is one option I've seen often on the internet but it cannot be sold legally where I am (Canada). It seems like once again the universe is conspiring to screw me over. Any ideas?


3 shots and your good. Hide your breath.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Phenibut


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

booze


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I bought some Valerian Root. Probably won't do anything.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

How about Kratom? You can get it at any head shop. At low doses, you feel almost like you took an amphetamine, and a higher doses you feel like you took some Opiates. The stuff is not cheap, but it is a quick fix. You can't take it if you're on an MAOI, but I didn't think you said you were on any. If you get it, you just pour the powder in some really hot water, mix it up, and drink it down (its pretty nasty). Effects are noticeable within 15 to 20 mins, but don't last but an hourish. It helps your anxiety and depression pretty good until it wears off. Whatever you decide to go with, good luck.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Benadryl or Doxylamine are sedatives and work somewhat.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Phenibut. Valerian's good, too, but in my experience, Phenibut is more effective.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, all. The stores are closed now. I purchased some valerian root, and took two 111 mg capsules. They had some kind of effect, not necessarily reducing my anxiety but I became less agitated and more focused. It wasn't huge, but maybe if I take three tomorrow morning it will be sufficient.

However, there's a good chance I just show up in the parking lot and just sit there for three hours, and then lie about it afterwards to friends and family. I've done it before and unfortunately will probably do it again.

I can accept jobs where any non-corpse is capable of performing the assigned tasks, but if it requires a semblance of skill or ability, I just can't produce under pressure. I'd like to prove myself wrong one day.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish you the best on your review, and I hope you'll have the strength and calm to go through with it


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Addler said:


> I wish you the best on your review, and I hope you'll have the strength and calm to go through with it


Thank you so much, that means a great deal to me.


----------



## Loveislight (Jul 29, 2011)

Try breathing very deeply from the bottom of your stomach to the top of your lungs and imagining a pure white light surrounding your body and then tell me how you feel?


----------

